# L7.52 Last Night!



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I picked up a brand new update last night, my 722K now shows software L7.52! I mean we go 6 months between updates and now 2 weeks, it would appear 7.51 was too problematic???


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been playing around with it...crap-when I go to dish interactive to check my local weather forecast, when I exit I still have to reset the receiver or else I have a terribly 'scrunched' up picture format 

(instead I went back into interactive-when I exited this time everything was OK. Seems I recall someone in the past had the same experience. I hope the solve this on the next release)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad it is working for you now. Please let me know if you have this problem again. Thanks.



CeeWoo said:


> I've been playing around with it...crap-when I go to dish interactive to check my local weather forecast, when I exit I still have to reset the receiver or else I have a terribly 'scrunched' up picture format
> 
> (instead I went back into interactive-when I exited this time everything was OK. Seems I recall someone in the past had the same experience. I hope the solve this on the next release)


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I'm glad it is working for you now. Please let me know if you have this problem again. Thanks.


Thanks-I hope they're still working to totally correct it. So far, when I exit - I still get the 'scrunched' picture. I have to go in a second time and exit again to get it to format correctly. Better than having to reset the receiver, but still not totally correct


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I tested on my 722k here and I didn't get the small window once I exited from the TWC application. This receiver has L7.50 software, though. I believe you mentioned you have L7.52. Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can provide this information to our engineers. Please let me know. Thanks.



CeeWoo said:


> Thanks-I hope they're still working to totally correct it. So far, when I exit - I still get the 'scrunched' picture. I have to go in a second time and exit again to get it to format correctly. Better than having to reset the receiver, but still not totally correct


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I tested on my 722k here and I didn't get the small window once I exited from the TWC application. This receiver has L7.50 software, though. I believe you mentioned you have L7.52. Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can provide this information to our engineers. Please let me know. Thanks.


I've had the same issue with my 722k (L7.50). I have an additional problem that shows up all the time to boot.

If I choose to see the weather using the _"Dish"_ button, I sometimes get the main interactive screen without anything being highlighted. I can't use the _Enter_ button or otherwise navigate because no trigger is given. The only way out is to re-boot.

At times I'll get this same problem by accessing the interactive screen using Channel 101, but not always.

Once I'm there with a highlight I can move, I'll access the weather with no trouble, but if I don't exit gracefully (using the _Exit_ Selection) I end up with the same messed up screen _CeeWoo_ explained.


----------



## Twodawgs (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to get the update, or do I just have to wait? My box is still on L7.50.

Twodawgs


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Twodawgs said:


> Is there anything I can do to get the update, or do I just have to wait? My box is still on L7.50.
> 
> Twodawgs


Unfortunately, you'll have to wait. Dish decides when to download and to whom. It usually takes a few weeks for all machines to get it, if they don't get too many bug complaints.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Twodawgs said:


> Is there anything I can do to get the update, or do I just have to wait? My box is still on L7.50.
> 
> Twodawgs


It would appear the 6 months between 7.50 and 7.51 were not used wisely and 51 caused some major problems, hence the very fast spool out of 7.52 to the machines that had gotten it.

If 52 doesn't cause too many problems it will happen to the others...


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

I just checked to see if I got the new L7.51 update. I think I was on L7.51 for the past few weeks since the OTA channels did not work (any). Today, I noticed I have L7.52, and the OTA channels are still broken (picture drops and then the picture stabilizes).

None of my DTV Converter boxes or HDTV's are affected by any "signal loss", they stay solid above 90, but the 722K drops down to the mid 70s and total signal loss for a few moments.

The 722k OTA signal still fluctuates wildly below 70 and up over 90, causing the picture to drop and cause the Yellow picture loss screen. 

I can see the transmitting tower from my house, and I am using an external amplified VHF/UHF antennae. As I stated, other devices (DTV and HDTV) are not affected by any type of signal loss or fluctuation. Why just the 722k???

Also, on the the new versions, I just started to get FREQUENT "Partial Signal Loss (Error 002)" screen on non-OTA channels, although, after clearing screen, NOTHING appears to have been lost (erroneous message?).

What is wrong with 722k Software????

(Moved posting from L7.51 thread)


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Henry...I almost never 'exit gracefully' and usually just punch the VIEW LIVE TV BUTTON. By golly gosh-THE GRACEFUL EXIT WORKED FOR ME JUST NOW!

Thank you



Henry said:


> I've had the same issue with my 722k (L7.50). I have an additional problem that shows up all the time to boot.
> 
> If I choose to see the weather using the _"Dish"_ button, I sometimes get the main interactive screen without anything being highlighted. I can't use the _Enter_ button or otherwise navigate because no trigger is given. The only way out is to re-boot.
> 
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The version spooling from main sat 119W for all new DVRs with L0.xx version and for selected group of 256 DVRs.
So, all who got it should be lucky.

EDIT. Found the version on 129W tp30, there is a couple ranges: R0084587379-R0109274636, *R0111504325-R0111504325*, *R0111939872-R0111939872*.
Well last two ranges are definitely operator's error!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mr. Gadget, if you can see the towers and still are running an amplifier, your problem may be tuner overload, I'd remove the pre-amp and see if the OTA signal is more stable.

Wildly fluctuating signal levels is a symptom of overload and an overloaded OTA tuner can screw with your satellite channels display.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CeeWoo said:


> Thanks for posting that Henry...I almost never 'exit gracefully' and usually just punch the VIEW LIVE TV BUTTON. By golly gosh-THE GRACEFUL EXIT WORKED FOR ME JUST NOW!
> 
> Thank you


Oh, don't thank me, _Cee_ ... all the credit should go to Dish!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My 722(k) downloaded L7.52 last night. I performed a cold boot. Everything seems to be working.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Mr. Gadget, if you can see the towers and still are running an amplifier, your problem may be tuner overload, I'd remove the pre-amp and see if the OTA signal is more stable.
> 
> Wildly fluctuating signal levels is a symptom of overload and an overloaded OTA tuner can screw with your satellite channels display.


Tried with/without amp, nogo. Adjusted for possible multipath issues. Increased signal: 100 (KDVR) to 89 (KMGH), and the other locals are between those. However, the 722k will still drop signal, but not as frequent with the new L7.52. Still seems to be a software issue since my other HDTV receivers do not fluctuate signal strength at all. (The first year+ I never had an issue, then the software was updated, then I started having problems).


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

722K still has L750 here.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Both tuners on your 722k receiver should be off with no timers set to fire during the early morning hours. Once the receiver determines it has the update available, it will download when the receiver is idle. Thanks.



3HaloODST said:


> 722K still has L750 here.


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rduce said:


> I picked up a brand new update last night, my 722K now shows software L7.52! I mean we go 6 months between updates and now 2 weeks, it would appear 7.51 was too problematic???


Well it is July 8 and I still have the pathetic and buggy L750 with the OTA and remote freze issue. I have been wrestling wth this for seven months and still no fix.


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Both tuners on your 722k receiver should be off with no timers set to fire during the early morning hours. Once the receiver determines it has the update available, it will download when the receiver is idle. Thanks.


Ray mine has been set at 3 AM since day one and I still have that crappy L750, which has frozen my set 40 times, which is what I have personally documented. When is DISH going to fix it? Or is DISH so busy pushing the Hopper and Joey to worry about a customer who has had DISH for 14 years, byt ready to pull the plug?


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rduce said:


> It would appear the 6 months between 7.50 and 7.51 were not used wisely and 51 caused some major problems, hence the very fast spool out of 7.52 to the machines that had gotten it.
> 
> If 52 doesn't cause too many problems it will happen to the others...


I am still waiting, but not patiently for any update from the hideous and buggy L750


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

My receiver is definitely off at 3am when it is set to check for updates. Thanks for the suggestion but I guess I'll just have to wait longer. I've waited 8 months, I don't guess I mind waiting longer. L750 was better than L690 for me, so at least I wasn't stuck on L690, but that's not to say L750 is perfect, far from it.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I too have the ota problem with my 722k. I did not have this problem with the 722. I sure the tech had replaced the defective 722 with another 722.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Hang in there, guys ... Dish only updates a sellect portion of the rec's out there at one time. I don't know why and haven't bothered to ask. 

My 722k finally upgraded to L7.52 just a couple of days ago and after waiting for weeks.


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Henry said:


> Hang in there, guys ... Dish only updates a sellect portion of the rec's out there at one time. I don't know why and haven't bothered to ask.
> 
> My 722k finally upgraded to L7.52 just a couple of days ago and after waiting for weeks.


I have been waiting for a fix for months. THis waiting is getting old, but not fast because it has taken so long. If it does get here, I hope it was worth the wait and not just more buggy mess. As I stated to DISH on the phone, the VIP722K is theirs. The OTA Module is theirs. The DISH and LNBs are theirs. In fact the only thing that is mine is the interior wiring. I just want what I pay for and works. No more, no less.


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

bnewt said:


> I too have the ota problem with my 722k. I did not have this problem with the 722. I sure the tech had replaced the defective 722 with another 722.


The OTA is part of the problem. That I can assure you. I have documented so many instances of remote freeze, banner freeze or sudden black screen all followed by a reboot. It is dizzying and DISH refused to listen or admit for more than four months there was a problem.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

wallyb47 said:


> I have been waiting for a fix for months. THis waiting is getting old, but not fast because it has taken so long. If it does get here, I hope it was worth the wait and not just more buggy mess. As I stated to DISH on the phone, the VIP722K is theirs. The OTA Module is theirs. The DISH and LNBs are theirs. In fact the only thing that is mine is the interior wiring. I just want what I pay for and works. No more, no less.


Yeah, we all want what we payed for ... but with Dish that can be an issue.

You could say that everyone who has had a 722k for a while can also state they've been waiting for months or so for L7.52. L7.50 came with my 722k. I don't think it's been 6 months yet, but until it got downloaded, it's the only one my 722k has had in this house ... I think.

In your case, you need it because you have a problem on your system caused by L7.50. That's a reasonable complaint.

The real problem is that it's just another firmware upgrade that is force-fed and may not address your problem and instead introduce a bunch of new ones (like L7.51 apparently did).

I hope the new one quietly fixes all of the problems introduced by L7.50, but sad to say, the odds are stacked against you and me (oh yes, I have a list too).

We'll see ... good luck.

Edited to remove the part that insinuated you had said you been waiting for 6 months, rather than just months. My bad. Sorry.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current spool: 129W tp30 cover:
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-XZ2].': R0084587379-R0122796618


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Current spool: 129W tp30 cover:
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
> '1...' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-XZ2].': R0084587379-R0122796618


Thanks, P. I'd forgotten that you know were to get that stuff.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

My 722k just froze up on the guide screen.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

And I still haven't "seen" my EHD since 7.51 struck!


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Henry said:


> Yeah, we all want what we payed for ... but with Dish that can be an issue.
> 
> You could say that everyone who has had a 722k for a while can also state they've been waiting for months or so for L7.52. L7.50 came with my 722k. I don't think it's been 6 months yet, but until it got downloaded, it's the only one my 722k has had in this house ... I think.
> 
> ...


Well I was told by Dish Dispute that the new upgrade would come either July 3, 7 or 10. Guess what? NOTHING. Yes, I have been waiting for more than six months for a fix. Part of that time Dish refused to believe their was a problem, although their former support forum, which they took down, was littered with comments by people just like me experiencing the same problem.

I have had four 722Ks in the last year. All did the same thing. I still have L750 firmware despite promises for new updates.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wallyb47 said:


> Well I was told by Dish Dispute that the new upgrade would come either July 3, 7 or 10. Guess what? NOTHING. Yes, I have been waiting for more than six months for a fix. Part of that time Dish refused to believe their was a problem, although their former support forum, which they took down, was littered with comments by people just like me experiencing the same problem.
> 
> I have had four 722Ks in the last year. All did the same thing. *I still have L750 firmware despite promises for new updates.*


Do you know your 722k IDs ? Press Menu twice, get them and compare to IDs in post #28.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

wallyb47 said:


> Well I was told by Dish Dispute that the new upgrade would come either July 3, 7 or 10. Guess what? NOTHING. Yes, I have been waiting for more than six months for a fix. Part of that time Dish refused to believe their was a problem, although their former support forum, which they took down, was littered with comments by people just like me experiencing the same problem.
> 
> I have had four 722Ks in the last year. All did the same thing. I still have L750 firmware despite promises for new updates.


Thanks for confirming the 6 month thing, Wally.

Unfortunately, Dish doesn't always follow through ... their internal communications leaves a bit to be desired. Sometimes the person with whom you spoke over-states his/her ability or authority to deliver on a promise. Apparently, when Dish techies reach a dead-end, the customer is sometimes not informed ... sending your problem into oblivion.

As for the promised dates, well they might have well have said "soon " instead of giving you a date.

At any rate, L7.52 is no panacea. I decided that this time around, I would just go about my business with the new firmware, and see what happened.

Some time ago I reported here that I was having an audio problem (using _Skip_ sometimes causes the audio - I think it's the left channel - to sound like it's coming from an echo chamber). I can report that L7.52 did not correct this.

Also, I haven't seen the truncated EPG, but since it's sporadic and unpredictable, L7.52 may not have fixed that either. There are a few more issues that I'm looking out for, but I sorta think they'll be popping up again.

Keepin' my eyes (and ears) open.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

HDlover said:


> My 722k just froze up on the guide screen.


Mine did too last night (July 9) for the first time in a few weeks. I did a front panel reset on the 722k and ate my ice cream in bed instead.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Yesterday I had an Installer sent to my House from a request for one...Supervisor said he would send a 722k and a 222k to replace my current ones that required red button resets sometime I had to reset it 3 to 4 times within 30 minutes or 60 minutes then it could go for days with no resets then I could have 1 or 2 resets in one day or more. With the new 722 I have the L752 software...... I see one flaw with it does anyone else have the same problem. the Picture jumps......sometimes it jumps then within 5 seconds it jumps again then it could be upto 30 seconds before it does it again..... no rhyme or reason maybe 10 seconds then within a few seconds it happens again. Does anyone else have this problem???? Or is it just me????


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

altidude said:


> Mine did too last night (July 9) for the first time in a few weeks. I did a front panel reset on the 722k and ate my ice cream in bed instead.


Day before yesterday I had a freeze like that...but I was out of ice cream.

spikor, I haven't had anything like you're experiencing


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

spikor said:


> Yesterday I had an Installer sent to my House from a request for one...Supervisor said he would send a 722k and a 222k to replace my current ones that required red button resets sometime I had to reset it 3 to 4 times within 30 minutes or 60 minutes then it could go for days with no resets then I could have 1 or 2 resets in one day or more. With the new 722 I have the L752 software...... I see one flaw with it does anyone else have the same problem. the Picture jumps......sometimes it jumps then within 5 seconds it jumps again then it could be upto 30 seconds before it does it again..... no rhyme or reason maybe 10 seconds then within a few seconds it happens again. Does anyone else have this problem???? Or is it just me????


I haven't had that problem either. I had one freeeze a reset since L752 update, but there was a storm and lost signal, so I went to OTA and started watching and it reset. That may have been because the receiver was still looking for a satellite signal and couldn;t find it. Who knows.


----------

